# Floating plant platform in planted tank



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is the project:
I can only seem to grow HC floating. What I need is this:
A floating "something" that will hold some kind of "substrate" and also let water get into the "something" from the water column and let the roots grow downwards into the water if they want to. 

Only stipulations are:
Max 4 inches across
Min 3 inches inside larger the better
Max of .5 inches tall
Hold anything HC can get root in
Has to float!

Any help, possible substrate or material for roots, floatation device, ring material, anything. Usually I can figure this out but I have been stumped by this for 2 months and I get a headache just thinking about it.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

The only thing i can think that might work is that stuff you buy at a garden store thats kinda like really well stuck together soil. I don;t know how well it would work under water though, im pretty sure it'll float though.

Post pics after!!


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

What about a floating fish food ring, with plastic cross-stich fabric attached to the bottom to hold the substrate, attached to lava rock or another type of weight (that you could grow java fern on) with fishing line. You could even attach it to a plexi square, then cover the square in your substrate to hold it down, if you don't want to use rocks. I can draw a pic if that doesn't make sense.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Good idea but it has to float, is the intention. The floating ring might work if it is boyant enough. Just lose a lof of space because of the ring itself.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

found sumthing kinda like it.





you could like cut a whole in the bottom too.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

Do you want it to float free? If so, there's no need to attach it to anything. The feeder ring I have is a high-density foam, it's very buoyant. I'm sure it could float a few cubic inches of gravel, and most plant substrate is less dense. The only reason I mentioned attaching it to anything would be so you could set the location and depth that it was at, otherwise it will be pushed around your tank.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

what about the thing that on top of the betta vase. its plastic and lets roots grow out. ill to get a pic


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

someone on another site suggested making lego caves. legos apparently float. u could build ur container w/ holes and fill it w/ substrate. i'm not sure how bouyant the legos would be w/ substrate in the dish, but u could keep adding enough legos to make it stay affloat.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I hvae never seen a ring like that, all of the ones my LFS had use suction cups. I will have to look and see what they have or if they can order one. It will be held in place a little but not secured per say. If I can find one it will work. 

Now as for a "media" what can be used so the roots can secure themselves but still have access to the water column. I thought about using fiberglass window screen but other ideas are more than welcome.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I just founf a site that lets you buy them.

http://www.floatingislandinternational.com/gallery.htm


----------



## davethetester (Dec 3, 2006)

I think if you got a piece of 1/2" polystyrene from some packaging. cut out the shape you want. Then cut out the middle to leave say a 1/2" frame. Stretch a piece of pantyhose across the bottom  and attach somehow (yet to be worked out). use the offcuts of polystyrene crushed up to granules for the substrate. Once wet the polystyrene "bobbles become alot easier to handle than when dry and would be contained easily in the frame if not over filled.

Never tried it though sounds like it might work. :dunno:


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

What about something like this? You could cut the top off, or just poke holes into the top. This is very similar to what I was describing, except with a log instead of a foam float.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

How about using a breeder trap?



I'm using the same thing (with the dividers removed) for some riccia I got and another one for extra Tiawan moss. It's floating in there, but I'm sure you can put a shallow, lite substrate and it will probably will still float. There are slits on the sides in case the roots will need to extend into the water. Plus it will allow water to pass through.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ed's breeding traps reminded me of this product I've used for bettas before. I should have realized this one was not for bettas.:shake: Little space for them and the glass lets them see through each other.:shake: However, the dividers and lids can be removed and you can make them into platforms too.:thumbsup: They have suctions cups and will not float so I guess it won't be called 'floating platform'.:wink2:


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

u could zip tie some styrofoam [or glue it] to the outsides of that to stabilize and float it.


----------

